# How many?



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

How many Viking players will get into trouble with the law this year during their bye week?

I'm thinking two. A DUI (Jarred Allen) and an assault (Bryant McKinnie). But now that Fred Smoot and Darren Sharper are gone, I don't see another Luv Boat happening.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well only one by your logic.....because Allen hires a driver from what I have been told by people who see him out and about.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> Well only one by your logic.....because Allen hires a driver from what I have been told by people who see him out and about.


He wised up did he? That's good 'cause he's had a few DUIs in the past.

Okay, if Allen doesn't get a DUI, how about EJ Henderson? He's been down that road before.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Just announced:

Erasmus James....Thursday morn....bar in Madison, WI.....assault.

HAHAHAHA.....I knew it would happen. Still more than a week left, who's gonna be next?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Colt said:


> Just announced:
> 
> Erasmus James....Thursday morn....bar in Madison, WI.....assault.
> 
> HAHAHAHA.....I knew it would happen. Still more than a week left, who's gonna be next?


Erasmus James?????He hasn't been on the roster for 2 years.Man are you digging hard to find something.Won't happen to any of them anymore than it did to the Pukes.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Colt said:


> Just announced:
> 
> Erasmus James....Thursday morn....bar in Madison, WI.....assault.
> 
> HAHAHAHA.....I knew it would happen. Still more than a week left, who's gonna be next?


You might want to check out ebay......I hear they are selling clues for cheap and I see that you don't have one.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> How many Viking players will get into trouble with the law this year during their bye week?
> 
> I'm thinking two. A DUI (Jarred Allen) and an assault (Bryant McKinnie). But now that Fred Smoot and Darren Sharper are gone, I don't see another Luv Boat happening.


Put down the crack pipe Colt.


----------

